# Observation hive managment, any differences?



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm going to set up a 5 frame Ulster style ob-hive. I am planning a hose to the exterior and wondered what differences in management, if any, there are?

Particularly, how do you handle taking it outside to open it up, and foragers returning at the hose inlet?

Thank you


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely different! That's the size of a nuc. Think about trying to keep a nuc year-round. Swarming, starvation, etc. Be prepared to feed. Accept swarming or manage heavily then still get swarms. Make it so you can cap the entrance and the pipe. Prepare well for whatever you might need to minimize the time working it. It's not too big a deal. They'll straighten themselves back out. 
The thing about the Ulster: it's designed to be portable and display a single frame with the queen only temporarily. Might not be a good choice for a permanent OH. Most of the colony is hidden from view and you probably shouldn't keep her up there all the time. If you keep her down, she may not lay any brood up top. You'd still see bees but you'd miss so much.


----------



## pink bee man (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had a OB hive on porch for 3 years 5'tall 24" frams prob. Equal to full 10 fram and meadum 10 fram , I make sure all forgers r out looking crack it wait till settles down spray alitte sugar water and I do move slow ,most of the time they let me do needs done. I've learned so much with this wounderfull tool of life . It passed away last year prob poison the way they they acted towards he bitter end . Cleaned it up fresh foundation, and got about a3/4# swarm put it in and I am more intreidged by this wild bunch that came out of a tree. Watching is a good way to really listen to what nature is telling us all !


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, I guess I should have said "observation nuc." 

I was planning on using it as a queen castle and brood factory type of thing that would be in regular rotation with 10 frame hives.

Sounds like keeping it indoors should wait on a larger build.

Thanks


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, at least it's easier to carry outside than a big, glass 2x4 OH.


----------

